
Will the Government Finally End the Tyranny of Cable Boxes? - MilnerRoute
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/fcc-cable-box-reform/431550/?single_page=true
======
gmisra
From the proposal overview:

 _The Chairman’s proposal will create a framework for providing innovators,
device manufacturers and app developers the information they need to develop
new technologies. Consumers should be able to choose how they access the
Multichannel Video Programming Distributor’s (MVPDs) – cable, satellite or
telco companies – video services to which they subscribe. For example,
consumers should be able to have the choice of accessing programming through
the MVPD-provided interface on a pay-TV set-top box or app, or through devices
such as a tablet or smart TV using a competitive app or software. MVPDs and
competitors should be able to differentiate themselves and compete based on
the experience they offer users, including the quality of the user interface
and additional features like suggested content, integration with home
entertainment systems, caller ID and future innovations._

Here's the full text of the proposal:
[https://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/201...](https://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2016/db0127/DOC-337449A1.pdf)

